# 樓花



## legarcon

樓花： uncompleted building ，，，，英文這個翻譯是否恰當阿。。
或者有更好的翻譯 ，謝謝


----------



## Jerry Chan

說住房, 用flat或property應該比building恰當

Pre-sale of uncompleted flats (預售"樓花")


----------



## viajero_canjeado

"Under construction apartments for sale"?


----------



## Jerry Chan

Hi viajero,
I did think of 'under construction' first. But then I googled it and found that 'uncompleted' is commonly used in Hong Kong's legal documents.
e.g.
http://www.housing.org.hk/client/files/content_housing03.htm
http://www.consumer.org.hk/website/ws_chi/shopping_tips/services/READGuideline.html


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Duly noted. I suppose, however, in accordance with my linguistic paradigm and understanding (which is admittedly limited), I would be, as a consumer, likely to interpret the two phrases differently:

Uncompleted flats for sale: These are apartments which haven't been finished nor will they be [from the sound of it] at the time of purchase. If they are ever to be completed, it will be at the buyer's expense, post-sale.

Under construction apartments for sale: These are dwellings which are simply sold before completion; they are underway still, but will presumably be finished some time in the near future and be made agreeably habitable by the builders on behalf of the new owners, not requiring any extra expenditure on the buyers' part.

Maybe "uncompleted" carries a different connotation where you are. Which meaning is the original going for?


----------



## Sevensky

Jerry Chan said:


> 說住房, 用flat或property應該比building恰當
> 
> Pre-sale of uncompleted flats (預售"樓花")


rarely heard that expression by Mandarin speaking but Cantonese.
wonder if there the same characters used in Mandarin for the same meaning.
google it and same say they call 預售屋 in Taiwain. Is it true?


----------



## Jerry Chan

「樓花」據說是由已故香港商人霍英東想出來的制度。
根據《霍英東傳》，五十年代香港的樓房都是現買現賣的，當時還沒有什麼大地產發展商，霍老想出以提早預售的方法集資建房，促成了往後香港地產的蓬勃發展。
「樓花」據說是比喻樓盤已「開了花」，正等待結果。

這詞語近年在中國似乎也開始流行。


----------



## samanthalee

新加坡好像是叫“预售公寓” "pre-sale apartment"...但是不知道其他地方是不是也是叫"pre-sale"...


----------



## Sevensky

Jerry Chan said:


> 「樓花」據說是由已故香港商人霍英東想出來的制度。
> 根據《霍英東傳》，五十年代香港的樓房都是現買現賣的，當時還沒有什麼大地產發展商，霍老想出以提早預售的方法集資建房，促成了往後香港地產的蓬勃發展。
> 「樓花」據說是比喻樓盤已「開了花」，正等待結果。
> 
> 這詞語近年在中國似乎也開始流行。



   That's interesting information Jerry. Allow me to Translate it.

   'the pre-selling (樓花 in Cantonese)way on  apartment selling was believe to be developed by  the  HongKong Businessman Henry Fok Ying Tung.

   According to the biography of Dr. Henry Fok(the 霍英東傳 ). Date back in
50s , all properties were sold   after completely constructed, and when
most properties developers are in smaller size.

   Fok  created the way of selling houses before they competed . That way
developers would control their cash follow better. And this method helps
these companies' growing.

  The  word 樓花 in Cantonese were made of character 樓 and 花. which 樓 means a property/properties  and 花 means the bloom. The usage of which word symbolized  the property being construting were the bloom the plant, waiting to bear fruit.

  And the usage of 樓花  also gaining popularity in Mandarin.'

Reference:
http://zh-yue.wikipedia.org/wiki/樓花
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Fok


----------



## Jerry Chan

Thanks Sevensky.

結果,  I think is "to bear fruit."


----------



## Skatinginbc

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
樓花一詞源於香港. 請問:
1. "樓花"是名詞, 意思是"預售屋"嗎?
2. "樓花"的"花"是動詞, 意思是"spend/use" (花費/使用)嗎?
Thank you.

Thank you, Ghabi, for merging it with the old thread.  So, may I conclude that the analysis regarding "樓花" in this article is *wrong* (Antonella Ceccagno and Bianca Basciano 2009.  Classification of Chinese compounds.  In A. Ralli G. Booij, S. Scalise and A. Karasimos (eds.), Online proceedings of the “6th Mediterranean Morphology Meeting (MMM6)”.  pp. 71-83)?  It says 樓花 is an exocentric compound containing "floor + spend/use" = building that is put up for sale before it is completed (p. 80).  The previous posters seem to suggest that 花 in 樓花 means 'flower' (noun)(which has yet to bear fruit) rather than 'spend/use' (verb).


----------



## reer

Jerry Chan said:


> 這詞語近年在中國似乎也開始流行。


“流行”？ Definitely not.  I never heard of this word before.


----------



## Ghabi

Skatinginbc said:


> It says 樓花 is an exocentric compound containing "floor + spend/use" = building that is put up for sale before it is completed


That analysis sounds very strange, or at least counter-intuitive. For one thing, in Cantonese faa1 花 "spend" belongs to the bookish register of speech. The normal word for "spend" is sai2 使 (or represented phonetically as 洗). For example, while one can say 花錢 if one really wants to, the normal word is 洗錢.

And I don't know how "floor-spend/use" can be morphologically valid. The "flat-bloom" theory may or may not be right (I don't know), but at least it's plausible in terms of morphology.


----------



## SuperXW

I agree with others. I don't think 花 in 樓花 means "spend/use". It would be an unnatural understanding to Chinese.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thank you, Ghabi and SuperXW, for your valuable thoughts.


----------

